# Kojima cancels Zone of enders 3



## Tempproxy (May 7, 2013)

Well its official there isn't going to be a third part to the series, Kojima will forever churn out MGS games over and over and over again. The reason why the game is cancelled is also very stupid. Fans of the game have already played it and some still own it so why shell out a couple of dollars to get the HD version. And of course with gamers these days being graphic whores of course it wasn't going to set the market ablaze. Facts are he doesn't have any interest in the series and only cares about pushing more metal gear games out.

this one


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Nardo6670 (May 7, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> only cares about pushing more metal gear games out.


Good.
/10char


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 7, 2013)

I'm honestly getting tired of Metal Gear, MGR was an exception due to how different it was but there is such a thing as milking a franchise to death. Well atleast the games are good.

Perhaps someone else will pick up ZOE, dick move by teasing us and then changing his mind, he never had any interest then he should have just been honest.

But I'm calm about it, perhaps because I expected this deep down.


----------



## Atem (May 7, 2013)

God damn it, and I was hoping for a new ZOE too.


----------



## teddy (May 7, 2013)

From what i've heard, the hd remix really wasn't hot stuff and besides...i already have the original copy anyway

this news sucks though and kind of proves that he's a one trick pony

in b4 he releases a 10th mgs hd collection


----------



## The World (May 7, 2013)

I thought I'd never live to see the day where I actually lost faith in Kojima

Seriously? Shitty HD port didn't sell? Who gives a fuck


----------



## Raidoton (May 7, 2013)

Guys, guys... You know Kojima likes to troll


----------



## Byrd (May 7, 2013)

The crazy thing is he thinks just because the HD didn't sell (which everyone has already play before, so why do we wanna replay it again) ZOE 3 (which the fans have been asking for since like fuckin forever) will do horribly.

Its like developers don't fucking think any more...

Fans don't want a ton of remakes... we want new material!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2013)

Shh.....no other games of any kind. Only Metal Gear.

Fucking Metal Gear.

Up the ass. Constantly.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2013)

Watch ZoE make cameo's all the time anyway


----------



## steveht93 (May 7, 2013)

Kojima is pulling a fast one on you guys. I have faith....


----------



## Elvis Hitler (May 7, 2013)

That son of a bitch...

There goes any care I ever had for  this guy as a developer.

Never cared about Metal Gear Solid. I was big into Zone of The Enders.

This is a such disappointment. Especially when I've been waiting for this for so long.

I always suspected that he wasn't moving on to other projects because he wanted to milk his singnature franchise for all it was worth first. This kind of confirms it. Kojima is the George Lucas of Japan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

well I am yet to play the HD collection, I fear if I did I would be bummed out by this..


----------



## Majinsaga (May 11, 2013)

Extremely depressing to hear. ZOE was by far the greatest mech game I've ever played. RIP .


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2013)

I want to neg the OP. He destroyed my childhood.


----------

